# My ferret boys...



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of my ferret boys. I got them from a local breeder after my other ferret sadly passed away. I decided that now I was working it would be better to get two so they could keep each other company while I was at work. I got these two and they have provided hours of entertainment! Who needs a T.V when you've got ferrets? Only problem is that its hard to get pictures of them because they are so wiggly! Onto the pictures...

When I first got them...









Baby Laurel...









Baby Hardy...









Babies together...









Older and wiser? 









Wrestlemania...

























Trainer fun...









*more coming*


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Food!!!!









Tunnel vision...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi Nice ferrets!

You have an Albino Male and A Silver-Mitt male they are very nice. What colour where their mum and dad do you know?


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

they are gorgeous  I have an 18 week old albino hob at the moment called Chilli. We're taking chilli to pick out a friend on saturday. This lady has got 6 polecat hobs and 4 sandy hobs, i wonder who he'll pick...if he picks any that is


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are adorable, looks like they're lots of fun


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

so cute my cat hated my ferrets so they went bye byes x


----------



## TheEccentricOne (Oct 13, 2008)

They are lovely, I found a ferret a year ago, she was dumped along with some others somebody else found a couple and has them, others were not so lucky, we found remains, people make me sick. Anyway I kept Nutley she is a polecat ferret and is running around causing havoc as we speak!! I read up loads ( I ve never had a ferret before) and had her speyed and got her a friend which did not work at all, Nutley was nt happy and the 'friend' was the wrong match, so went back to her old owner. Nutley is on her own at the moment which worries me slightly, she comes out every day and ransacks the place. You are so right about who needs a TV though!! they are lovely, cant believe you managed to photo them, mine are just a blur!!


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments 

DKDREAM - Their mum was an albino & their dad was a polecat colour I think.

Here's their mum:









And here's their Dad:

















I didn't think Laurel was a silver mitt...thought he was polecat because he is so dark. Before I got these 2 tear-aways I had Brae and he was very silver in colour.

Here's a picture of Brae:









Christhegerbilguy: How did it go with Chilli picking out a friend?

TheEccentricOne: Poor Nutley...what a horrible experience for her...pleased that she has found a good home now though! As for taking pictures a lot of it is trial and error...I delete more blurry photos than I have of good ones! My camera has a long time before it takes the picture after you have pressed the button so this makes it harder. I just make a funny noise to get their attention after I have pressed the button and hope that I distract them long enough for them to be still!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely, your right they are more fun than tv.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't know you were on here too!  I love the photos of the boys


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> I didn't know you were on here too!  I love the photos of the boys


LOL! Hello  I only joined a couple of weeks ago  I was looking for a ferret forum and I saw this place seemed to have a few people with ferrets


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh they are lovley its hard to tell the colour of the one who isnt albino hes very pretty hes a mitt of some kind  Once again georgous ferrets


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

He's got a white bib too...he's a crazy little guy! He always gets so excited and dances around madly when I take them out to play. Hardy just gets straight into exploring


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> beautiful


Thankyou


----------

